# Painting Over Wood Paneling



## vomtickie (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am going to be painting over old wood paneling in a bedroom. I was wondering what you all suggested for a primer/base coat? In the past, I have always used Kilz for dark walls (like this dark wood paneling). 

Are there any other better primers recommended? It seems like these types of projects always take a few coats to cover well.

Any help or suggestions are greatly welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Kilz isn't a bad idea, though I would use Zinsser Cover-stain myself. You should be able to use an acrylic even, such as 1-2-3 but I think Cover-stain would give the best adhesion going over a previous oil coating, provided your paneling has polyurethane on it like I would assume.


----------



## vomtickie (Jun 5, 2007)

poppameth said:


> You should be able to use an acrylic even, such as 1-2-3 but I think Cover-stain would give the best adhesion going over a previous oil coating, provided your paneling has polyurethane on it like I would assume.


Good point. The paneling does have polyurethane on it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

When it comes to Paneling I always give it a sanding to rough up the surphace a bit and use Kilz original oil based primer.


----------



## jgeorgie33 (Jul 31, 2007)

So is it real paneling or fake? I have fake in my room and it helped to sand it down first.


----------



## vomtickie (Jun 5, 2007)

jgeorgie33 said:


> So is it real paneling or fake?


This is real wood paneling. It's probably about 30-40 years old.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes a light sanding is never a bad idea either. Make sure you get the dust off before priming.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Darylh said:


> When it comes to Paneling I always give it a sanding to rough up the surphace a bit and use Kilz original oil based primer.


This is how i would do it as well.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

A nice scuff sanding, clean off the dust, and prime with Cover-Stain or Original (oil-based) Kilz


----------

